# retro cobbled camera shot  boat



## mysteryscribe (Sep 10, 2006)

The was shot with a camera made with a polaroid 800 roll film camera lens grafted to a polaroid 250 camera frame,,, with a leaky graflex 120 roll film back.  (the back is gone now I stripped it off to make this a sheet film camera)


----------

